# How safe is the hospitals



## d0ug (May 13, 2015)

A women went in for an operation and was killed and then they falsified the x rays and when caught would not a apologize.
 Nayyar's family's suspicions were raised when her X-rays were different than when she went into the hospital.
Fieger said he feels a crime was committed,  claiming Nayyar's medical records were falsified.
Fieger said the hospital admitted to its mistake two years later, but "they never apologized to the family."
Fieger  said there are likely  "two victims" in the case. He said the other  patient probably also died because he or she  did not get the brain  surgery  needed.
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/ne.../05/07/awarded-woman-died-operation/70935370/


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

So your advise is to not go to a hospital?  Other than that, what is your point?  Yes.. errors happen... because people in hospitals are human..  What else do you suggest?

Hospitals have numerous safeguards in place to prevent error, whether it be a medication error, a procedural error, or a patient safety error.  They are required by JCAHO to have procedures in place to catch errors before they occur as well as reporting errors after they occur.  As with anything, the procedures are only as good as those abiding by them.  So long as human beings are running hospitals, there will be errors.  The goal is to make them as infrequent as possible.  Or are you saying that it is possible for humans to be flawless?


----------



## d0ug (May 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So your advise is to not go to a hospital?  Other than that, what is your point?  Yes.. errors happen... because people in hospitals are human..  What else do you suggest?
> 
> Hospitals have numerous safeguards in place to prevent error, whether it be a medication error, a procedural error, or a patient safety error.  They are required by JCAHO to have procedures in place to catch errors before they occur as well as reporting errors after they occur.  As with anything, the procedures are only as good as those abiding by them.  So long as human beings are running hospitals, there will be errors.  The goal is to make them as infrequent as possible.  Or are you saying that it is possible for humans to be flawless?


Did I say don't go to the hospital your putting your own ideas to what I said.
Error happen because they are human well they need to be held to a higher standard and not to lie about their mistakes. The doctors names never show up even on the last post.

http://www.propublica.org/article/how-many-die-from-medical-mistakes-in-us-hospitals
They kill more people than the enemy or terrorists and they all get a walk. I think some people think they are GODs


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

d0ug said:


> Did I say don't go to the hospital your putting your own ideas to what I said.
> Error happen because they are human well they need to be held to a higher standard and not to lie about their mistakes. The doctors names never show up even on the last post.
> 
> http://www.propublica.org/article/how-many-die-from-medical-mistakes-in-us-hospitals
> They kill more people than the enemy or terrorists and they all get a walk. I think some people think they are GODs



It is what it is...  They ARE held to high standards by JCAHO..  Don't know what else can be done.   Doctors making multiple serious errors should not practice.. but errors do occur.   Not sure what "thinking they are Gods" has to do with it..  But you have made your opinions about doctors very clear in the past


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

I agree Doug, hospitals aren't very safe, but sometimes you need to go to one.  Many hospitals are dirty, they don't disinfect the rooms and restrooms the way they should between patients.  MRSA is something that is know to be contagious in hospitals, and it affects both patients and nurses. 

 The wrong organ or limb is removed too many times due to poor communication among the medical staff, or just plain carelessness.  We could be much more forgiving to the hospital administrators and staff if the admitted when they made a mistake and took the proper steps to correct it so it wouldn't happen to another patient. 

 I haven't had that much hospital experience myself, thank goodness, but was in and out of them enough when we were caring for my husbands elderly parents, many things I was seeing that I didn't like.  I'd avoid hospitals for sure, unless I needed surgery or serious care for a disease.  You would think in this day and age with all they know, the hospitals would be sanitary, well equipped and run, and very efficient...but we're often reminded that they are not.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree Doug, hospitals aren't very safe, but sometimes you need to go to one.  Many hospitals are dirty, they don't disinfect the rooms and restrooms the way they should between patients.  MRSA is something that is know to be contagious in hospitals, and it affects both patients and nurses.
> 
> The wrong organ or limb is removed too many times due to poor communication among the medical staff, or just plain carelessness.  We could be much more forgiving to the hospital administrators and staff if the admitted when they made a mistake and took the proper steps to correct it so it wouldn't happen to another patient.
> 
> I haven't had that much hospital experience myself, thank goodness, but was in and out of them enough when we were caring for my husbands elderly parents, many things I was seeing that I didn't like.  I'd avoid hospitals for sure, unless I needed surgery or serious care for a disease.  You would think in this day and age with all they know, the hospitals would be sanitary, well equipped and run, and very efficient...but we're often reminded that they are not.



How do you know this..   They clean them just fine...  the problem is that only SICK people go to hospitals... and sick people have germs.. and sick people catch germs..  I have worked in hospitals for 40 years.... 40+ hours a week... and guess what?   I've never gotten any of the the stuff you talk about..   So I don't know where these statistics come from or what kind of places you have been to... but I have not experienced any of that.    Of course I would not lick the bed rails or roll around on the floor... but that's common sense.

You have to remember... Hospitals are not hotels... they are there to take care of sick people... and when there are that many germs concentrated in one building there are bound to be people catching MRSA or Cdiff.. particularly people that are not well enough to fight off these pathogens.  Healthy people are generally not bothered by it.


----------



## 911 (May 13, 2015)

There are exceptions to every rule, so I would expect that there are some dirty hospitals as well as some mistakes being made. But given the number of patients and hospitals here in the U.S., I would imagine that the ratio between patients that were treated w/o error and patients that had been involved in some type of error is super low. Probably less than a half percent. I like those odds. No, I don't have any reference to backup my statement, but I seldom hear of anything that has gone wrong.

I do remember taking a drunk to a small hospital in western PA to have a blood alcohol test performed and when we went into the treatment room, there were bloody bandages and all kinds of paper laying around. The nurse came in and apologized and said that it was an unusually busy night and they were under-staffed. It was a really small hospital with only 4 treatment rooms in the ER and everything was on one floor. Now that's small.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

I agree 911..  It's always easy to take a few bad outcomes and sensationalize them to make it seem like that is standard operating procedure.. when it's simply not true.  As I stated earlier.. YES errors happen and there are protocol used to help prevent them and to follow up once they happen.. but you cannot stop every single error from happening.  It's much more fun to bash hospitals and the people that are there working to the point of exhaustion to save peoples lives..  never mind that..  let's just paint them all as stupid incompetent dolts.


----------



## d0ug (May 13, 2015)

The whole thing is a failed medical system if they can kill over 200,000 people and the only thing they can say is everyone makes mistakes and they are human. Well that means we need to let everyone out of jail they are humans and made mistakes.
If airlines killed that many people everyone would take the train. If a foreign country kill that many people it would be war. The medical system does it and nothing happens. They say that the JCAHO over see the hospitals and they failed because the amount of death increases every year and still no one goes to jail. These people were killed by thing that could have been prevented.  I know some people are so close to the problem they can not see it. 
The 200,000 people do not include the people who are injured or got infections while in the hospital you could double or triple this number.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

So close all the hospitals then and put everyone in jail...


----------



## Don M. (May 13, 2015)

Medical Care, in general, is far from being an exact science.  Every person is different in how their bodies react to various treatments and the surrounding environment.  Some peoples immune systems are so poor that they will catch a severe head cold if someone sneezes within 20 yards of them.  No matter how much effort is made to keep a hospital clean, it is still a place full of potentially infectious hazards.  Compared to the waiting areas in most doctors offices, most hospitals are super clean....at least the one's I have had the rare occasion to visit. 

There is no doubt that Medical mistakes cause a lot of deaths, each year.  Doctors do make mistakes, and sometimes the results are tragic.  That is why every patient should make every effort to fully describe their symptoms...rather than just saying they don't feel well....sometimes the smallest "quirk" can be just the clue a doctor needs to head in the right direction.


----------



## Cookie (May 13, 2015)

It depends on the hospital.  Some are cleaner than others, depending on funding and budgets.  I went to one Emerg room and saw blood on the walls  which did nothing to instill confidence, especially after a long wait and poor care.  In another more prosperous hospital, it was not only immaculate but wait time was almost zero, the staff much nicer and care very thorough. It stands to reason that wealthier hospitals which receive big donations will be better equipped and have higher quality staff.


----------



## Falcon (May 13, 2015)

I'm aware of a couple of cases where a family member of the surgical patient was called into the ER (properly clad) and POINT to the eye  (etc.)
that was to be treated.  This became SOP since one of the doctors removed the good eye instead of the bad one.


----------



## John C (May 13, 2015)

I believe hospitals are safe but I did have one personal incident where a lab technician failed to cross match my blood before starting a transfusion.  The result was full cardiac arrest which I survived but spent weeks in the hospital to recover.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

Oh my John C, that's a serious failure, glad that you survived.


----------

